# Crushed turtle sparks calls for motorists to watch out



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 22, 2020)

LACEE FROESCHL
28th Feb 2020


*STAY ALERT: All Coast Reptile Relocations’ Jordan Sparrow recently located a dead broad-shelled river turtle on the shoulder of Kawana Way Link Rd with a crushed shell and is calling for motorists to be more alert after recent rainfall. Picture: Patrick Woods*


A LOCAL reptile relocator who found a dead turtle on the side of a major Coast road is calling for motorists to be more alert after recent rainfall.

All Coast Reptile Relocations' Jordan Sparrow recently located a broad-shelled river turtle on the shoulder of Kawana Way Link Rd with a crushed shell.

The broad-shelled river turtle is the largest of the long-necked species, and it's the first of its kind that Mr Sparrow has seen on the Coast, which he said _"makes this all the more tragic"._

_"As with all wildlife, turtles become extremely vulnerable when they leave their natural habitat,"_ Mr Sparrow said.

_"When river systems swell and become fast moving with rainwater, it forces turtles out of the calm water they like and they begin searching for a more suitable habitat until the rain passes."_


*STAY ALERT: All Coast Reptile Relocations' Jordan Sparrow recently located a dead broad-shelled river turtle on the shoulder of Kawana Way Link Rd with a crushed shell and is calling for motorists to be more alert after recent rainfall.*


Mr Sparrow said animals crossed roads for many different reasons.

Reptiles use the bitumen to warm up after dark as it holds heat.

_"They can often be seen stretched out along the road basking, (which is why) snakes are very common to see deceased on the side of the road,"_ he said.

But while the animal's injuries may seem fatal, Mr Sparrow said animals can be _"extremely hardy"_ and don't necessarily die upon impact.

_"Even when it seems the animal would not be able to survive its injuries, it is always best to consult a professional,"_ he said.

_"A professional will be able to determine if the animal is egg bound (because) eggs can and have been saved from deceased mothers and incubated in captivity.

"Or whether a mammal is carrying a joey in its pouch.

"Not many people know that if given the appropriate care, a turtle's shell can be mended, stuck back together and it is likely it will be able to be released back into the wild."_

Mr Sparrow said people ought to stop thinking _"oh well"_ if they hit an animal _"and start caring and looking out for our wildlife"._

_"Just stop and consult a professional, you may be able to save its life or its offspring's life, as opposed to leaving it to die a slow horrible death on the side of the road,"_ he said.

"If unfortunately you have had an incident with an animal on our roads, please call us or your local wildlife rescue program so the animal can receive the help it needs."


----------

